
PayPal Launches In-App Payment Library For Android - Concours
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/19/paypal-launches-in-app-payment-library-for-android/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
mike-cardwell
Excellent. It's damn annoying having to give Google 30% of every sale on the
Android market place. Much better to just make an app free on the market place
and then make people pay through paypal to unlock features.

~~~
eli
Allowing users to charge an app to their existing cell phone bill might
actually be worth 30%.

------
gchucky
This article doesn't say it, but "developers will dish up 1.9 percent to 2.9
percent of the sale, plus 30 cents based on PayPal's tiered pricing structure
for e-commerce, or a 5 percent plus 5 cents per each transaction fee for
micropayments." (source: <http://www.cnet.com/8301-19736_1-20005327-251.html>)

------
endlessvoid94
FINALLY.

Although, watch this feature already included in the next release. That would
be interesting.

It sure would be nice to be able to charge to the user's existing phone bill,
though.

